# Raumtemperaturregelung, jedoch klassich



## Granity (11 April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin schon lange stiller Mitleser  Doch nun habe ich jedoch selber eine Frage.

Kurz Vorweg:
Ich bin selber gelernter Elektromechaniker (Industrie) und hatte mit Gebäudetechnik bisher nur wenig zu tun (Nur mal hier und da Aufputz arbeiten). Wir stehe kurz davor ein sanierungsbedürftiges Haus zu kaufen. Elektrik, Heizung, Isolierung - alles Neu. Wir haben uns bewusst für eine klassische Verdrahtung entschieden (kein KNX o.ä.). Und ja, es wird Hilfe von "echten" Gebäudeelektrikern geben 

Hier kommt die Problemstellung:
Ich möchte eine für jeden Raum eine Raumtemperatursteuerung. ZB werden wir im Wohnzimmer 3 Heizkörper haben. Nun möchte ich nicht von Heizkörper zu Heizkörper laufen und jeden Thermostat auf 21°C stellen, sondern an einem Stellorgang alle Heizkröper im Raum ansprechen. Soetwas ist doch bestimmt klassisch Möglich? Muss ich da eher Richtung Heizungshersteller schauen? Ich habe bereits Unterputz Varianten entdeckt (digitale Displays Unterputz) leider jedoch KNX.

Freundlicher Gruß

Granity


----------



## Blockmove (11 April 2018)

Ich nutze hier einfach Homematic Thermostate.
Funktionieren seit Jahren zuverlässig ohne irgendwelche Probleme.
Hin und wieder halt mal ein Batteriewechsel und gut is.


----------



## Granity (11 April 2018)

Hi Blockmove,

danke für die fixe Antwort! Soetwas ähnliches nutzen wir bereits in unserer Mietwohnung. Funktioniert an sich gut, regelt sich genau nach eingestelltem Programm / Zeitmuster. Aber auch hier das Problem - ich muss von Heizkörper zu Heizkörper laufen muss, wenn ich (oder eher meine Frau) friert. Ein zentraler Fühler und Steller wären hier für mich das optimum.

LG


----------



## Blockmove (12 April 2018)

Bei Homematic gibt es einen Wandthermostat. Den kannst du mit deinen 3 Heizkörpern koppeln und zu einer Gruppe verknüpfen.
Deckt genau deine Anforderung an und funktioniert bei mir seit Jahren problemlos.


----------



## Tiktal (12 April 2018)

Du möchtest sanieren und trotzdem noch Heizkörper haben?!
Überleg Dir das gut, habe vor ein paar Jahren den selben Fehler gemacht und ärgere mich nun schwarz!
Werden nun die Heizschlangen in den Estrich einfräsen lassen.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## RobMor (12 April 2018)

Ich kann gut verstehen, bei Heizkörpern zu bleiben. 

Mein Vater hat im ganzen Haus Fußboden Heizung. Ja, es ist wirklich angenehm, aber es braucht lange bis der Raum auf Temperatur ist. Und wenn der Raum ZU warm ist, dann braucht es eine Ewigkeit bis sich die Temperatur senkt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 April 2018)

> Werden nun die Heizschlangen in den Estrich einfräsen lassen.



Das geht? Habe ich noch nie gehört. Die Heizspiralen werden ja relativ nahe zueinander verlegt ( Abstand 10-15cm ). Da gibt es aber
viel zu fräßen. Und hoffentlich reißt der Estrich danach nicht noch ein. Wie dick ist denn deine Estrichschicht ( 10cm? ).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 April 2018)

> Ich kann gut verstehen, bei Heizkörpern zu bleiben.



Ja, ich habe auch überall FBH. Vorher hatte ich mal Nachtspeicherheizungen. Die waren wirklich komfortabel. War es mir morgens mal zu kalt,
habe ich die für 30-40 Sekunden eingeschaltet und es ist sofort warm ( und eine super Sitzgelegenheit im Winter    ).

Die FBH ist halt sehr träge. Vor allem, wenn man niedrige Rücklauftemperaturen fährt. Da kann es schon mal einen Tag dauern, bis man merkt
was man am Tag zuvor eingestellt hat.


----------



## Tiktal (12 April 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das geht? Habe ich noch nie gehört. Die Heizspiralen werden ja relativ nahe zueinander verlegt ( Abstand 10-15cm ). Da gibt es aber
> viel zu fräßen. Und hoffentlich reißt der Estrich danach nicht noch ein. Wie dick ist denn deine Estrichschicht ( 10cm? ).



Das geht und es fallen einige Säcke "Etrichstaub" an, wird aber direkt abgesaugt, so das im Haus kaum Staub anfällt. Bezahlbar ist es auch. Ich lasse es auf einen Test ankommen.
Es wird ja ca 20mm tief gefräst, dann das Rohr verlegt und später mit Fliesenkleber/Fließestrich wieder abgedeckt.

@*RobMor: *natürlich ist eine Fussbodenheizung träge, aber dafür stellt man ja seine Heizkurve ein. Einzelraumregelung wird es bei uns nicht geben. Alles aufreissen (natürlich muss hier und da etwas gedrosselt werden) und nur über die Heizkurve die Temperatur im Haus regeln.


----------



## Granity (12 April 2018)

Hallo und danke für die zahlreichen Antworten!

Ich bin auch Fan von FBH, aber in 70% des EG liegt Parkett (Kirsche), das würden wir ungern entfernen lassen. Von daher werden wir bei normalen Heizkörpern bleiben.


----------



## Tiktal (13 April 2018)

Granity schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für die zahlreichen Antworten!
> 
> Ich bin auch Fan von FBH, aber in 70% des EG liegt Parkett (Kirsche), das würden wir ungern entfernen lassen. Von daher werden wir bei normalen Heizkörpern bleiben.



Sag das doch gleich, dann würde ich den Boden auch lieber liegen lassen ;-)


----------

